# Australian PR Journey - Mechanical Engineer-RPL and Self Employed For Five Years



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

First, Thanks a lot for the wonderful support and amazing information from this forum.

And a lot of missing information I got from Keeda through PM and in reply to my posts. He was really very helpful.

*ACS Preparation*
I started reading forum and skill assessment and understood that, I should take RPL. Since I am a mechanical engineer by graduation. ACS requires ICT major. It took around two weeks to complete in full.

I purposely wrote small section by section to produce good quality report rather than rushing to finish.

*Reference Letters*
I was in an impression that I could manage the documents I have used for my Singapore PR application. To my surprise, the documents needed for just assessment is very detailed and highly time consuming.
I have 15+ years of experience mainly into Software Development-Microsoft technologies. Worked in India, Malaysia and Singapore. And returned to India to start my own business.

Al most worked in 7+ companies both permanent roles and 6 month contracts. So started sending out emails. Few of them are in my Facebook or WhatsApp. So I called them and shared my template. I filled everything except date and time. Took two weeks for me to collect the soft copies. Almost all operational companies were ready to give the certificates. So initially I didn't expect to get from all companies that are not closed. 

*Statutory Declarations*
Five companies I worked in past, got closed or management completely changed. So no possible way to get the references on the letter head. So approached the ex colleagues by my linked in network. It took two full weeks to gather the documents. By this time I finished the RPL and started reviewing the document.

*Self Employed* 
One of the trickiest part, when it comes to document proofs for my own company. Since I was involved in developing the product for the first 6 months so no company registration, no bank transactions during this period. Luckily I have some contracts with small clients by giving trials and small packages. After the product was ready, I had a bank account. So I gathered whatever documents I have for supporting my self declaration. Also my accountant gave me the certificate for the entire period in his letter head. Furthermore, I approached the clients and asked for the client references. I got enough references to support.

Uploaded the documents and paid the fees just now. And after submission, I came here right away to drop a post. I faced lots of issues while paying using my debit card. That will be later in next post


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Congrats Saravannan.... the wait begins now... All the best


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Congrats Saravannan.... the wait begins now... All the best


It has moved to stage 4 today. With assessor.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

*Payment Gateway Issues*

I faced troubles in paying the Fee 550 AUD using Indian Debit Cards. My credit card was running out of balance. 


I tried creating Virtual Credit Card from SBI. But it didn't work. Reason I came to know was, SBI cards can not be used to be paid other than INR.

I was using EntroPay for nearly 5 years. So just top up the EntroPay using SBI debit card using INR. And then used the Entropay Virtual Credit Card which is in USD. The transaction completed.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> I faced troubles in paying the Fee 550 AUD using Indian Debit Cards. My credit card was running out of balance.
> 
> 
> I tried creating Virtual Credit Card from SBI. But it didn't work. Reason I came to know was, SBI cards can not be used to be paid other than INR.
> ...


Good luck !


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Still waiting for my ACS Assessment results.

Currently shows as "With Assessor" since 4th may 2016. I guess, it is going to take this week too!

Preparing for PTE in parallel.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Anyone, who has submitted ACS with RPL got assessed?
May I know the timeline. I am waiting more than a week. 

Just curious about how long it may take!


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

After a long wait, today the progress changed to 4b - In Progress.
Also since my experience crossed 8 episodes max limit. Asked to pay addition 50$/episode. Paid the sum and replied to ACS.

Now again waiting starts. Hopefully get this week with positive outcome


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Got my results now

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
ANZSCO Code. 

The following employment after January 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.


Dates: 05/00 - 01/02 (1yrs 8mths)
Position: Programmer
Country: INDIA

Dates: 02/02 - 11/02 (0yrs 9mths)
Position: Developer
Country: INDIA

Dates: 12/02 - 03/04 (1yrs 3mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Country: INDIA

Dates: 03/04 - 09/04 (0yrs 6mths)
Position: Systems Engineer
Country: MALAYSIA

Dates: 03/05 - 09/05 (0yrs 6mths)
Position: Systems Analyst
Country: SINGAPORE


Dates: 09/05 - 04/07 (1yrs 7mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Country: SINGAPORE

Dates: 04/07 - 09/07 (0yrs 5mths)
Position: Software Consultant
Country: SINGAPORE

Dates: 08/07 - 12/07 (0yrs 4mths)
Position: Senior Analyst
Country: SINGAPORE

Dates: 12/07 - 08/10 (2yrs 8mths)
Position: Senior Analyst
Country: SINGAPORE

Dates: 08/10 - 02/11 (0yrs 6mths)
Position: Project Manager
Country: SINGAPORE

Dates: 06/11 - 05/15 (3yrs 11mths)
Position: Founder
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/15 - 04/16 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: Director
Country: INDIA


Can I claim points for my education?


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> Got my results now
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> ...


Which university has conferred your degree in Mechanical Engineering?

Checking AEI NOOSR - country profiles and search for your university and course and equivalency.

The other option (some recommend this) is to get a points test advice from Vetassess (if you want a valid assurance)

The above information is generic so please do your research before taking any actions.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> Which university has conferred your degree in Mechanical Engineering?
> 
> Checking AEI NOOSR - country profiles and search for your university and course and equivalency.
> 
> ...


Mine is from Manomaniam Sundaranar Uninversity, Tamilnadu, India. Looking into AEI Noosr now. 

Is it OK to apply vetassess and apply EOI in parallel?


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> Mine is from Manomaniam Sundaranar Uninversity, Tamilnadu, India. Looking into AEI Noosr now.
> 
> Is it OK to apply vetassess and apply EOI in parallel?


Mate that's a question that's been addressed in the policy documents. You've to understand that legislation is in fact ACTUAL law whereas policy is only a guideline and both are dynamic in nature.

I've pasted some policy excerpts below in relation to the schedule 6d of the migration regulations 1994 .

*"*_It is anticipated that, generally, an applicant’s qualification claims will be assessed by the relevant assessing authority for the purpose of that authority issuing a skills assessment. If an assessing authority has provided an opinion on an applicant’s qualification, the applicant should provide this with their visa application, together with any other relevant supporting documentation to support their claims and should include copies of the qualifications and transcripts provided to the assessing authority.

If an applicant may be issued with a suitable skills assessment based only on an assessment of an applicant’s claims of on the job training and skilled employment then, unless the applicant has other qualifications of a recognised standard, they are not eligible for educational factor points.

If an applicant’s highest level educational qualification (including qualification at a doctorate level) is not related to the nominated or closely related occupation, the applicant can have their qualification assessed by VETASSESS as to the comparability of their qualification to Australian standards for the purpose of awarding points. Decision makers must have regard to any opinion provided by VETASSESS on an applicant’s qualification (as this is ‘any other relevant matter’ they must have regard to in determining whether an educational qualification is of a recognised standard, under regulation 2.26AC(5)(d)).

If neither the relevant assessing authority nor VETASSESS has provided an opinion on an applicant’s qualifications, case officers must assess the qualification claims presented by the applicant. In such scenarios case officers should take into consideration any relevant information that is available to them, including information available on Country Education Profiles, advice from AEI - NOOSR and any other relevant evidence provided by the applican_t.*"*

Based on the above - it's upto you how you want to proceed. Cheers!


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> Mate that's a question that's been addressed in the policy documents. You've to understand that legislation is in fact ACTUAL law whereas policy is only a guideline and both are dynamic in nature.
> 
> I've pasted some policy excerpts below in relation to the schedule 6d of the migration regulations 1994 .
> 
> ...


WOW, That is an incredible information That I might have overlooked. Thank you so much for the information.

It seems I cant have access to AEI-NOOSR without paying the fees. 
So its my calll now to go 
1) for vetassess 
2) Pay for the subscription and check myself whether the university is in the CEP or not
3)leave it for the CO to handle the AEI-NOOSR right?

Let me see.

Anyway, If possible can you check for me my degree from my university included or not?

University : Manonmaniam Sundaranar University
Degree: Bachelor of Engineering - Mechanical

Thanks a lot


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

You can access AEI NOOSR for free to check no need to subscribe. 

The above was a POLICY excerpt and not actual law so decide which path you want to take.

Safest path is to first check AEI NOOSR and then go through VETASSESS for a points test advice but opinions have varied on this matter - you have to make your own decision.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> You can access AEI NOOSR for free to check no need to subscribe. The above was a POLICY excerpt and not actual law so decide which path you want to take. Safest path is to first check AEI NOOSR and then go through VETASSESS for a points test advice but opinions have varied on this matter - you have to make your own decision.


Also if the degree isn't recognised or listed then you cannot claim points.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> Also if the degree isn't recognised or listed then you cannot claim points.


Great!

Any links you know how to check the AEI NOOSR. I registered and logged in the website. But couldn't locate the tool.

Thanks


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> Great!
> 
> Any links you know how to check the AEI NOOSR. I registered and logged in the website. But couldn't locate the tool.
> 
> Thanks


Here ya go. Hope this helps.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> Here ya go. Hope this helps.


Wonderful help,

So I may go ahead and apply for EOI right after my PTE-A completed?

I guess, I can skip vet assess too.

I think the AEI Noosr is not accessible outside australia.


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> You can access AEI NOOSR for free to check no need to subscribe.
> 
> The above was a POLICY excerpt and not actual law so decide which path you want to take.
> 
> Safest path is to first check AEI NOOSR and then go through VETASSESS for a points test advice but opinions have varied on this matter - you have to make your own decision.


Thanks for your suggestions. Where can one find complete Migration Act 1994 and other Skilled migration related acts and regulations?


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Aus_NZ_Expat,

Thank you so much for your kind help in getting me proper information.

I emailed VetAssess and ACS yesterday to clarify those doubts. ACS as expected said, they couldn't assess the qualificatios due to very little ICT content in the sylabus. Fair enough!

VetAssess positively replied that they could be right one to assess my case. And the email is so detailed with instructions and even list of documents. Just uploaded all documents and paid the fees.

Now the waiting starts


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

FrozenAh said:


> Thanks for your suggestions. Where can one find complete Migration Act 1994 and other Skilled migration related acts and regulations?


It's the Migration Act 1958 and Migration Regulations 1994.

You can look it up at the federal register of legislation.

https://www.legislation.gov.au/

Make sure you are looking at the updated amendments. The minister also releases legislative instruments from time to time. It's all quite dynamic.

Also to clarify, the DIBP website is only an interpretation of the law and not the law itself.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> Aus_NZ_Expat,
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind help in getting me proper information.
> 
> ...


Good luck Mate!


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> It's the Migration Act 1958 and Migration Regulations 1994.
> 
> You can look it up at the federal register of legislation.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. But I could not locate the excerpt you posted, anywhere in the Migration Act and Regulation. Could you please link me to the source?


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

FrozenAh said:


> Thanks a lot. But I could not locate the excerpt you posted, anywhere in the Migration Act and Regulation. Could you please link me to the source?


You won't find the excerpt in the Act or Regulations as it is an excerpt from a policy guideline. MARA agents have access to resources through which we can access these policies. 

Policy is only a guideline and not the Act or law. It's just that when the Act or regulations don't provide the necessary detail, the policy is then referred to. Does that answer your query?


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> *You can access AEI NOOSR for free to check no need to subscribe. *
> 
> The above was a POLICY excerpt and not actual law so decide which path you want to take.
> 
> Safest path is to first check AEI NOOSR and then go through VETASSESS for a points test advice but opinions have varied on this matter - you have to make your own decision.


It requires to subscribe for MiddleEast/Subcontinent etc.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

FrozenAh said:


> It requires to subscribe for MiddleEast/Subcontinent etc.


Once you reach that page click on "all profiles" and then click on the relevant country.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Now status chagned to "in progress" for PTA


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

WOW,

PTA approved today.

In just 6 days they approved PTA. I didnt expect to see the mail today.

Got to go for PTE next week. little worried.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

I thought the Vet assess 'Point Test Only' is going to take 20+ days. So did not check for status daily. And planned for PTE next week. Now it came earlier.

Finished macmillan 4 tests. Want to secure the PTE 10 points at first attempt. let me give a best push.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> I thought the Vet assess 'Point Test Only' is going to take 20+ days. So did not check for status daily. And planned for PTE next week. Now it came earlier. Finished macmillan 4 tests. Want to secure the PTE 10 points at first attempt. let me give a best push.


 that was quick ! Good luck on the Pte .


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you AUS NZ Expat.

Now going for PTE in coming week


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

RPL is additional template along with ACS submission thats all.

So if you are not a IT degree holder then you need to attach RPL as additional document.

May I know your degree? Sometimes a degree with enough ICT content can be tagged as ICT minor and you may not need to go for RPL path.

BTW, even in RPL if your degree is not assessed you may need to go for Vetassess. Also if you havent completed english exams, You may try PTE in parallel.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Appeared for PTE-A first on 8th June and got results on 11th June. Got not enough score for 10 points
but 50+, Then retake the exam on 14th June again. Status is *Taken-scores not reportable*. Out of frustration, Just went ahead and lodged the 190 NSW with 55+5 as i have competent scores for the EOI-190-NSW.

Now waiting for the second round PTE results which I have taken on 14th. Not much hope for 10 points. but if get, I will sure apply for 189.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

*Happy with results*

I got my PTE Score for my second attempt today. Scored more than 65 points in each and overall 72. Eligible for 10 points.

Overall happy with the results. Now planning to apply for EOI 189 together with 190 Vic.

Mock1	Mock2	Real - 1	Mock-1 Again	Real-2
Listening	55	67	62	67	72
Reading	57	61	54	65	71
Speaking	50	61	53	71	76
Writing	57	71	67	67	68

Grammar	28	42	67	47	65
Oral Fluency	37	51	50	55	70
Pronunciation	39	59	48	64	67
Spelling	55	73	89	69	90
Vocabulary	66	68	72	66	70
Written Discourse	47	45	53	47	54

See the attached picture for more info on my attempts on both mock,real1 and real2.









I just practiced more and more on speaking section especially in repeat sentence, read aloud and explain graph. 

While on test my concentration was extensively on reading & writing fill in the blanks, write missing words, and write from dictation.

Purposely avoided practicing the writing essay, as I was quite happy with my writing skills in the mock tests.

Kept the mic inline with eye-ear level and spoken softly and gently. Used intonations on just sentence ending and more than one syllable words, and put a small pass after commas and long pass after periods.

Read every word written in all possible sections. if i little doubtful on a word spelling just removed and used an alternative known word. Scanned throw the essays and sentences and removed duplicate and words and identified alternate phrases or words to compliment the sentences.

Now going to prepare my EOI. 

Thank you


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Great work Pon. I will try your tips and work harder than ever. lol


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Great work Pon. I will try your tips and work harder than ever. lol


Best of luck lucas. You will clear your test this round believe me.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Today we tried to take the Singapore PCC. The requirements are to take finger prints from local police station and submit the filled form to Singapore Police Force.

Finally, located the Finger Print Bureau at Commissioner office. Requirement is to write a letter to commissioner of police. Hate myself to be in that situation. Spent entire day to take the finger prints. 

Now comes the tragedy, you can not pay there. You need to go to bank to pay it based on the receipt here. I am pretty sure feel that I approached the wrong section. If you are in metros go to CID office for finger print it should be much easier.

In few days planning to go for Indian PCC. Then next week medicals.

I wanted to make things ready, and once EOI successful will lodge the visa on the same day.


----------



## spikedcarapace (Jun 13, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> I got my PTE Score for my second attempt today. Scored more than 65 points in each and overall 72. Eligible for 10 points.
> 
> Overall happy with the results. Now planning to apply for EOI 189 together with 190 Vic.
> 
> ...



What is your strategy or technique for "reading & writing fill in the blanks"?


----------



## outworldly cartoon (Feb 21, 2016)

Sir you have earned good skill in IT inspite of studying something else.
Well nowadays everyone has background in IT but read your skills in other thread, its pretty good. 
Was it self learnt or something else ?


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

It is mostly I have learnt from jobs and of my self interest.

And I am passionate about programming. So it just grown in me easily.

thank you for your kind words.


----------



## nmadhu81 (Jun 24, 2014)

*B.Tech (Civil) 12 years IT experience*

Hi Saravanan,

It was very nice post with good information on how to proceed for ACS & PTE exam. I am a B.Tech Civil Engineer, working in IT for the past 12 years.

I would like to request you to share the templates/formats regarding ACS-RPL assessment.

Also it would be great if you can let me know whether I should also require to go Vetassess for gaining points for my B.Tech degree (Civil Engineering).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

nmadhu81 said:


> Hi Saravanan,
> 
> It was very nice post with good information on how to proceed for ACS & PTE exam. I am a B.Tech Civil Engineer, working in IT for the past 12 years.
> 
> ...


Most probably you need your Educational qualifications to be assessed by Vetassess. And filling in the RPL should not be a problem. Do you have the template? Let me know which section you are struggling with. I can help you out with sample phrases there.


----------



## ashanmugamz (Jun 22, 2016)

*RPL clarification*

Hi Saravanan,

I am also an Mechanical Engineer, looking forward to migrate to australia. I have around 10 years of IT experience. Can you tell me what is RPL? What it will contain and to whom it should be submitted to?

Thanks
Shan


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Are you working in IT based job. If yes then your skills should be addressed by ACS .For ACS you need RPL Otherwise you dont need RPL.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

It has been a while since I have updated my thread. I was tightly engaged in getting PCC for India, PCC Singapore and medicals. 

*Singapore PCC*
First requirement is to take finger prints from CID – Finger print bureau. Usually we can get it in a day or two. Then visit www.police.gov.sg for appeal if non Singapore resident. It should be approved. While appealing itself you need to furnish all particulars and attach the relevant documents in the portal. Once approved, you may go for payment using Master/visa. After payment, courier the finger prints document to the address given in the portal. Ideally everything is online except sending the finger print documents. Quite easy and straight forward. At present the appeal process goes smooth without any glitches. However, applying for certificate of clearance which is the second step to pay the charges has issues. Use a Singapore based computer to access to bypass this issue. The process is smooth but can’t access the second stage overseas. I sent them a feedback anyway.

*India PCC*
Will take half a day. Well refined process. Go with the all the passports, for me I had one expired passport and another current. I am applying before visa lodge, so downloaded the EOI submission document to help the application. If you took the passport recently you may not need a physical verification and you can get on the same day same session. However, my passport issued in Singapore in 2010, so needed to get the physical verification. Just done the verification yesterday now waiting for the PCC to be approved by passport office. My wife got the PCC same day.

*Medicals*
Though you don’t need your kids to go for PCC, Medicals are must for every applicant. We booked the appointment in Appolo Heart Centre, Chennai. Actual inspection time are hardly 10-20 mins. But the hospital is quite un organised. Had taken a full day more than six hrs to complete my entire family. The staff acts like working for government. Felt quite strange, passport office staff are better than them and organized queue ticket very nicely. No queue tickets, just calling by name with loud voice. Am I in the hospital or railway station. They need to learn a lot. Now waiting for the results too.
Before going to Medicals you need to register in IMMI system to declare ‘My Health Declarations’ and generate the HAP ID. This is the must before going for Medicals.

Applied EOI on 17 Jun 2016. If I get a invite on first round, will lodge the visa on the same day. Only few things left over are getting payment solution worth INR 400,000 and preparing my experience, payslips again. Most of them are ready since I can use the same documents used for ACS.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Singapore eCOC is a new system and it is little unstable now. However the process looks more refined and can expect responses swiftly.

please let me know if any of you need assistance in Singapore PCC - COC


----------



## praviii7 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi All, can someone please answer my below query...
I would like to apply an Australian PR with subclass 189 as Developer Programmer(261312) with following skill sets 

Educational qualification : Btech in Electrical and electronics engineering (EEE)

IT experience: 4 yr



I would like to know, being Electrical and electronics background with 4years of IT experience, am I eligible to apply PR ?



I got to know from my friends, Non Computer science / Information technology background person should be eligible after 6 years of IT experience.



Can some please confirm, shall I apply now(with 4yr exp)or should I wait for another 2 years(6yr exp).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

praviii7 said:


> Hi All, can someone please answer my below query...
> I would like to apply an Australian PR with subclass 189 as Developer Programmer(261312) with following skill sets
> 
> Educational qualification : Btech in Electrical and electronics engineering (EEE)
> ...


Yours might be considered as non-rpl. depends on the ICT content in your subjects in your transcripts. So you can give a try with ACS. There is a chance you will get assessed with 0 points. But if that happens you are qualified to app;ly PR. but you wont get any points for experience. But if your degree is assessed as AQF comparable then you can be eligible to claim points for your education.

I have seen some BE-ECE got assessed with just 4 years deducted. Give a try I would say.


----------



## tycoon (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm totally a newbie here. I am very thankful if anyone can answer the below queries as I just kick-start my journey to OZ PR. Most of my questions will be mainly on Skill Assessment.

Brief background on my Edu and some queries.
Had a diploma in Electronics from Temasek Polytechnics , Singapore. Had graduated from 4years B.eng (Mech) degree from Nanyang Technological University Singapore.

(1) Am I eligible to apply under Washington Accord? If so, CDR will not be required then which documents required by Engineer Australia? (passport bio-data, education transcripts and certs and anything write-ups?)

(2) I just started working and only have 3 years experience as planning engineer. Is it correct for me to apply under ANZSCO 233512 (Mechanical Engineer) because it matches with my degree?

(3) If so, which grade should I apply? (Professional Engineer or other below grade)?

(4) Noted that IELTS is required. Will submit after received test result.

(5) All documents need to be certified true copies? Does EA require hardcopies? Or is it just uploading the scanned certified colour copies online?

(6) Would it be okay if I only go for standard assessment (only degree assessment) without assessing experience?
Do I need to do fast track if am not in urgency?


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

tycoon said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm totally a newbie here. I am very thankful if anyone can answer the below queries as I just kick-start my journey to OZ PR. Most of my questions will be mainly on Skill Assessment.
> 
> ...


Dear Tycoon,
Sorry, I dont have experience with assessment from Engineers Australia, since my experience is in IT I had to gone through ACS. 

You may prefer to post your query through a thread titled Assessment Engineers Australia, you will get more guidance.


----------



## praviii7 (Jun 24, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> Yours might be considered as non-rpl. depends on the ICT content in your subjects in your transcripts. So you can give a try with ACS. There is a chance you will get assessed with 0 points. But if that happens you are qualified to app;ly PR. but you wont get any points for experience. But if your degree is assessed as AQF comparable then you can be eligible to claim points for your education.
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen some BE-ECE got assessed with just 4 years deducted. Give a try I would say.




Thanks for the reply. My degree contains 2 theory(Computer programming and Object oriented programming) and 2 practicals(C,C++ and Java ) related to ICT content.
I think I can apply and give a try 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

praviii7 said:


> Thanks for the reply. My degree contains 2 theory(Computer programming and Object oriented programming) and 2 practicals(C,C++ and Java ) related to ICT content.
> I think I can apply and give a try
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pravi sorry, how did i miss your question. Have you succeeded in your ACS application?


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Applied for EOI on 18 Jun 2016. Was expecting on 06 July 2016. but it was heavily disappointing for me. I was expecting a good shift on the dates from 16 mar 2016 to around somewhere in mid june. So waited for results to be published. As i expected dibp sent only 230 invitation not 400 (we expected it to be 400)

So would like to understand when can we expect some invitations for 65 pointers. Worked on the data from history and data published on skill select. I created a spread sheet with predictions. it is a guess only based on the above said data. 

See the attached screen for more info

The file is here at https://www.dropbox.com/s/srz37gd2mre6v9t/EoiAnalysis.xlsx?dl=0

*Preview*


----------



## DinizPT (Dec 1, 2015)

Hey Pon Saravanan,

I'm trying to write my RPL but I'm a little lost in how to do it. I already have the ACS RPL template but I'm not sure what to write or how thorough should the report be...
Can you please share a very small segment of your report, maybe from the Key Areas of knowledge.

Thanks!


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

DinizPT said:


> Hey Pon Saravanan,
> 
> I'm trying to write my RPL but I'm a little lost in how to do it. I already have the ACS RPL template but I'm not sure what to write or how thorough should the report be...
> Can you please share a very small segment of your report, maybe from the Key Areas of knowledge.
> ...


Just give a 50-100 words paragraph one or two per section. that will be good enough. please share your section in PM as it may have some sensitive information. I will guide you what need to be done.

Thanks


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

*PCC - INDIA*
Today I have received my PCC for India after 30 days. The reason from Police and Passport given for the delay is. The passport was issued in Singapore. And I had been to SG there after couple of times and then again they send back to police for verifying what is that trips for? So It dragged the PCC-India.

*PCC-SG*
Since the eCOC system is in early stage, It has teething problems like bugs, outages So it took for a while to submit and followup. This department especially looks like running low with employees, So usually there were no one to attend the calls. We were unsure about our Finger Prints sent by us. We couldnt verify the documents reached there are not. Apparently after 25 days they acknowledged and approved the PCC. Again it will take another week to reach me.


----------



## praviii7 (Jun 24, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> Pravi sorry, how did i miss your question. Have you succeeded in your ACS application?




Hi, I'm not yet applied, still confused I'm eligible to apply at the moment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

How many years of experience you have?

*Following are valid cases to get approval from acs
*
1) more than 2+ if you have computer science degree
2) more than 4+ years if you have electronics based degree with some computer subjects
3) More than 6+ years if you have a degree with little bit of computer subjects
4) more than 8+ years if you have a diploma with little bit of computer subjects.

Hope that helps.


----------



## praviii7 (Jun 24, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> How many years of experience you have?
> 
> *Following are valid cases to get approval from acs
> *
> ...



I'm having 3.5yr IT experience and my degree transcript contains 2 theory(Computer programming and Object oriented programming) and 2 practicals(C,C++ and Java ) related to ICT content. Will they consider this as ICT minor during my skills assessment ?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

praviii7 said:


> I'm having 3.5yr IT experience and my degree transcript contains 2 theory(Computer programming and Object oriented programming) and 2 practicals(C,C++ and Java ) related to ICT content. Will they consider this as ICT minor during my skills assessment ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of how many subjects these 4 Subjects? You may give a try. What is troubling you in giving them a try?

If not, You can ask them in email. But I feel they may not advise on the result/outcome though.


----------



## Syamkumar (Jul 13, 2016)

Hey PM me, i will help you on RPL. It contains lot of secure information about your job. i can help.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> First, Thanks a lot for the wonderful support and amazing information from this forum.
> 
> And a lot of missing information I got from Keeda through PM and in reply to my posts. He was really very helpful.
> 
> ...



how many point you have received for your bachelors degrees through RPL?


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

vemasani82 said:


> how many point you have received for your bachelors degrees through RPL?


15 Points based on EOI Points break down


----------



## anupkumarm (Jun 13, 2016)

How many years ACS deducting for Mechanical/Chemical Engineers? Is it 6 years or it varies for case to case depending on total experience.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

anupkumarm said:


> How many years ACS deducting for Mechanical/Chemical Engineers? Is it 6 years or it varies for case to case depending on total experience.


If you have a non IT engineering degree then it is 6 years.
If you have a non IT engineering diploma then it is 8 years.


----------



## anupkumarm (Jun 13, 2016)

*Thanks*



anupkumarm said:


> How many years ACS deducting for Mechanical/Chemical Engineers? Is it 6 years or it varies for case to case depending on total experience.


Thank you very much. You rock dear.

One more query,

If I give a statutory declaration for the company that is already closed, will I face any problem while immigration verification once I submit ROI. How will immigration verify when company is closed. or should I not give any data related to company closed. Please help.


Regards

Anup


----------



## DJ0109 (Jul 30, 2016)

*Need RPL sample format or info*



pon.saravanan said:


> First, Thanks a lot for the wonderful support and amazing information from this forum.
> 
> And a lot of missing information I got from Keeda through PM and in reply to my posts. He was really very helpful.
> 
> ...



HI ,

I really need help for RPL, even I am from mechanical background with 8 years of experience into IT. I have applied for ACS and they replied to prepare an RPL . ALong with a mail they mentioned a form named -> ACS Project Report form. so How should i go forward. Please reply me


----------



## anupkumarm (Jun 13, 2016)

DJ0109 said:


> HI ,
> 
> I really need help for RPL, even I am from mechanical background with 8 years of experience into IT. I have applied for ACS and they replied to prepare an RPL . ALong with a mail they mentioned a form named -> ACS Project Report form. so How should i go forward. Please reply me


Nothing to worry at all. Please download the form and start reading it. At first glance you will feel it is really a tough one. But start slowly and fill only one section at a time. No need to hurry. In the meantime, start collecting document for reference mentioning your roles and responsibilities.


----------



## DJ0109 (Jul 30, 2016)

anupkumarm said:


> Nothing to worry at all. Please download the form and start reading it. At first glance you will feel it is really a tough one. But start slowly and fill only one section at a time. No need to hurry. In the meantime, start collecting document for reference mentioning your roles and responsibilities.


Thanks for prompt reply, but could you pls clarify me on one thing. The ACS project form(hyper link in the mail) which they had given seems to be like a documentation. so is it that I should start filling in the same form which have the text boxes or should it be a separate doc in a specific format?

I tried searching for a sample template for ACS bt couldnt find any. Do you have any sample for my reference jus template


----------



## anupkumarm (Jun 13, 2016)

DJ0109 said:


> Thanks for prompt reply, but could you pls clarify me on one thing. The ACS project form(hyper link in the mail) which they had given seems to be like a documentation. so is it that I should start filling in the same form which have the text boxes or should it be a separate doc in a specific format?
> 
> I tried searching for a sample template for ACS bt couldnt find any. Do you have any sample for my reference jus template


Yes, same document you need to fill. Section 1 and then Projects (2 nos.). And one thing i can assure you. You can get any information from google, but you will never get a RPL report


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Lodged the application with HDFC multi currency card with ~7300$ on 17th aug and uploaded the documents on the same day. few documents attached in the coming week. Now waiting for the grant.

No updates, No status change, and No CO contacts also.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

All the best bro 

It will be better if you can guide us how you got the HDFC multi currency card. I have salary account with HDFC, will that be easy to get ?



pon.saravanan said:


> Lodged the application with HDFC multi currency card with ~7300$ on 17th aug and uploaded the documents on the same day. few documents attached in the coming week. Now waiting for the grant.
> 
> No updates, No status change, and No CO contacts also.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

I just called the local branch and told about about my plans. they asked for any proof such as visa. I said no visa yet but this is to apply a visa, and explained the process. I didnot even have invite. I just shared the EOI application and ACS results and HAPID (my health declaration) . They talked to the headoffice and got an approval within a day and the card delivered to my office on the next working day after the approval.

I had my company's account with ICICI, they were quite interested to have an account with them as well. So could have worked on my case little harder to get the same.

Try talking to them with some FD or more accounts, they will be able to work on your case with more interest.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Bro,

I am holding ICICI bank for last 5 years and its very much operative. I hold 5 FD`s with them till date, still they were very strict to provide the Currency card. They are just lzay enough to listen to these and want the "booked air ticket" proof to get the card, really bad. I havent spoke with HDFC yet, hope they will provide. Thanks for you response anyhow.



pon.saravanan said:


> I just called the local branch and told about about my plans. they asked for any proof such as visa. I said no visa yet but this is to apply a visa, and explained the process. I didnot even have invite. I just shared the EOI application and ACS results and HAPID (my health declaration) . They talked to the headoffice and got an approval within a day and the card delivered to my office on the next working day after the approval.
> 
> I had my company's account with ICICI, they were quite interested to have an account with them as well. So could have worked on my case little harder to get the same.
> 
> Try talking to them with some FD or more accounts, they will be able to work on your case with more interest.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Bro,
> 
> I am holding ICICI bank for last 5 years and its very much operative. I hold 5 FD`s with them till date, still they were very strict to provide the Currency card. They are just lzay enough to listen to these and want the "booked air ticket" proof to get the card, really bad. I havent spoke with HDFC yet, hope they will provide. Thanks for you response anyhow.


Now ask for FD rates from HDFC and tell them if you are kind enought i will move those FDs to you. 
OR
Let icici know that you are going to move your accounts to HDFC since ICICI is not co-operative.:eyebrows:


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah I need to take any of the route, no point in accepting what they are saying. Thanks 



pon.saravanan said:


> Now ask for FD rates from HDFC and tell them if you are kind enought i will move those FDs to you.
> OR
> Let icici know that you are going to move your accounts to HDFC since ICICI is not co-operative.:eyebrows:


----------



## gbraganza (Sep 7, 2016)

*Help with RPL*

I have a friend who is a Science Graduate from Mumbai University (1994) and has 16 years of IT experience from 2000 to 2016 working as a developer in VB, system Analyst and finally working in SAP. He applied for Skills assessment with ACS (System Analyst) and showed experience letters from 2004 to 2016 as he couldn't get experience letters from 2000 to 2004. He received a recommendation from ACS to go for RPL instead. 

My question is in the RPL should he show experience of projects from 2004 to 2010 (6 years) so that he will have the 6 years from 2010 to 2016 as recognized work experience from ACS ?. The RPL form however states that he should show two projects one that is done in the last 3 years and the other in the last 5 years ? He is worried that if he shows project from 2013 and 2011 that ACS will give him 0 work experience. Also can he include experience from 2000 to 2004 in the RPL ? Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Got my grant today morning. Leaving india by tomorrow 21st setember on Cathay pacific.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

pon.saravanan said:


> Got my grant today morning. Leaving india by tomorrow 21st setember on Cathay pacific.


Brillant news bro  All the best.


----------



## movingaus (Sep 29, 2016)

Need your advice , as my graduation non-IT completed in 2003, however i have experience from 2000, but part of RPL i guess they will eliminate 6 years working experience, question here, will i be able to qualify full points (15) ????


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

movingaus said:


> Need your advice , as my graduation non-IT completed in 2003, however i have experience from 2000, but part of RPL i guess they will eliminate 6 years working experience, question here, will i be able to qualify full points (15) ????


I think they will calculate from your graduation completion that comes to 13 years
reducing 6 years will give you 7 years. so you may not get 15 points. but check with ACS they will advise you properly. Dont worry about contacting them

Good luck


----------



## fahad333an (Oct 2, 2016)

*Production & Maintenance Experience*

Can anyone suggests that what category to choose for 189 skilled visa if i have almost 6 years of maintenance and 6 years of production experience? By the way my Qualification is Mechanical Engineer!


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

fahad333an said:


> Can anyone suggests that what category to choose for 189 skilled visa if i have almost 6 years of maintenance and 6 years of production experience? By the way my Qualification is Mechanical Engineer!


I am into IT. Are you referring to IT experience. If not post in other relevant threads you will get good responses

Best of luck


----------



## Saraaa (Feb 19, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> Got my grant today morning. Leaving india by tomorrow 21st setember on Cathay pacific.


Wow, that was such a fast move!  
I m not a regular on the forum but I remember u from the EOI threads. 
Hope Aussie land's treating you good so far. 
Did you migrate with family?

All the best.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Saraaa said:


> Wow, that was such a fast move!
> I m not a regular on the forum but I remember u from the EOI threads.
> Hope Aussie land's treating you good so far.
> Did you migrate with family?
> ...


Thanks saraa,
I moved alone now. But will bring family once i get a job here


----------



## movingaus (Sep 29, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> I think they will calculate from your graduation completion that comes to 13 years
> reducing 6 years will give you 7 years. so you may not get 15 points. but check with ACS they will advise you properly. Dont worry about contacting them
> 
> Good luck


Thank you so much, so you mean we can contact them before submitting application, any email to contact?


----------



## suab (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Need help in finalising my SDs. 

I just went to the court to get my SDs written. couple of doubts cropped up so I just halted the process of getting SDs today.

1. The notary guy told me that he will attest the SDs but got confused if he could be a witness to the signed declaration.
I am sure the "sworn by" person will be the declarer. I am a bit confused who will be signing the "before me" (as in the witness) in the SD.

2. my manager is sitting in Bangalore, he has asked me to send the document so that he can sign it off. Is it ok if the SD/stamp paper and notarization is done in my home town?

Please guide.

Thanks


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Idealy you both should be before notary to get the signature.


----------



## movingaus (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi,

Need help in writing RPL project report, do i need to write for bigger project or it can be small project with 3 or 4 persons, which include development, design, database etc , will project complexity make any difference in evaluation of your skill?


----------



## movingaus (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi,

Need help in writing RPL project report, do i need to write for bigger project or it can be small project with 3 or 4 persons, which include development, design, database etc , will project complexity make any difference in evaluation of your skill?


----------



## movingaus (Sep 29, 2016)

SOrry, one more query, regarding experience certificate, is their any sample available or we have to prepare base on work we have done?

any sample in terms of what are the core duties they are looking for Software Engineer?


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

fahad333an said:


> Can anyone suggests that what category to choose for 189 skilled visa if i have almost 6 years of maintenance and 6 years of production experience? By the way my Qualification is Mechanical Engineer!


Apply for skills assessment as a professional mechanical engineer, then continue with it. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ranjan.sameer05 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Sarvanan,

I am a mechanical engineer as well with 10.5 years of experience. I have some questions regarding applying for Australia PR. Please help me with following.

1) Is it advisable to apply with RPL or without RPL?
2) When should I apply for police certificates (I have lived in India and USA for more than 12 months)
3) For how long IELTS is valid. I appeared for IELTS in June 2014, do I need to appear again? I read that the validity of IELTS has been extended to three years. Please advise.
4) Any other information that might be useful for my application.

Regards,
Sameer.


----------



## ramnad (Mar 3, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> Thanks saraa,
> I moved alone now. But will bring family once i get a job here


Hello Bro, How is Australia treating you? Did you get a Job? Wish you all the best!


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

ramnad said:


> Hello Bro, How is Australia treating you? Did you get a Job? Wish you all the best!


Got job and family is here. Now a days I am not that engaged in expat forum. So far so good.


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi Experts,

I have +v skill assessment on Electronic instrument trade worker 342315. I have submitted to TRA with my diploma. But i have a degree from NTU Singapore to claim points. So where should I get my degree assessed? 

VETASSESS--> https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/points-test-advice

Regards,
Sonat.


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi All,

I have a bachelors degree in electrical and electronics engineering but currently working as a software engineer for 2 years. Can I get assessed by VETASSESS? IF yes, under which job code?


----------



## AU_VISA_189 (May 2, 2018)

Hi All,

I just joined this forum today and I am interested to know overall process for VISA189 (point based).

Just to give background, I am a mechanical engineer working in IT for 8+ years(will complete 9 years in Aug 2018).
I don't have any experience working or studying in Australia.
Below is my calculation of points

Age: 30
English - 10(Haven't appeared for test but aiming for average score for now )


For other categories of point table, I have below queries

1. For my 8+ years of IT experience how many points will I get?
2. For qualification, do I need to get it assessed by some other assessment authority or ACS will asses it. How many points I can get for the same.
Mechanical Engineer - Babasaheb Ambedkar Technological University, Lonere, Maharashtra
3. For partner skill qualification what is required? (My wife is E&TC Engineer with 8 years exp in IT)

Appreciate ur help 
Thanks in adavance !!


----------



## asifameer (Jul 22, 2015)

*RPL Route with Post Experience Education*

When i started my career i had only 12 Grade College Certificate. I am a self-taught guy and I have 15 Years of experience in Application Development, and I recently completed my “Associate Degree in Web Design and Development” which is equivalent to Diploma 10 points, my confusion is if I go with RPL route with “No Tertiary Education” am I going to get 10 points for my post Education which I completed recently?

Points with RPL Route.

Age: 36 = 25 Points
Experience: 15 – RPL 8 = 7… 10 Points
Education: Associate Degree 10 Points
English Language Ability: 20 Points
Spouse: 5 Points
190 Visa Class: 5 Points

Please advise




pon.saravanan said:


> First, Thanks a lot for the wonderful support and amazing information from this forum.
> 
> And a lot of missing information I got from Keeda through PM and in reply to my posts. He was really very helpful.
> 
> ...


----------

